# KT12sm Charger



## turner53 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi all, after having a flat leisure battery while away I have now found out that my KT12SM charger/ transformer is not charging the battery.
It works ok as a transformer... any ideas how to test the charging side... anybody had similar probs... where can i get it fixed / replaced

Thanks in advance


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps you could be a bit more specific in how you have concluded it is not charging your battery but it IS working as a transformer?

Dave


----------



## turner53 (Dec 11, 2006)

ref the above reply.... when hooked up the fridge and all the 240v (and 12v) sockets work and the battery indicator on the unit shows full. But the unit makes no noise, I thought it would produce a least a little buzzing noise and the battery did not charge because it was a little flat to start with. Had battery tested so problem is not there


----------



## rogher (Dec 17, 2006)

How do you know that your leisure battery is not at the end of its life?
I would suspect that first. They are prone to perform badly at low temperature.

If the charger supplies electricity when hooked up (transformer state) but doesn't charge the battery, I'm becoming even more sure that the battery is at fault. How old is it? Do you keep it charged over the winter?

Roger


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Stick a multimeter (£5) across the battery terminals when the charger is connected to mains and turned on. What's the voltage?

Dave


----------



## turner53 (Dec 11, 2006)

hi all, its now fixed I was speaking to arcsytems at the same time, did some tests and found a poor contact... so fingers crossed it will be fine from now on. Thanks for all your help


----------

